# Threads bei Web Service sinnvoll oder Alternative?



## Scheuch (6. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen einfachen Web Service, welcher von einem Client aufgerufen wird. Dieser Client soll eigentlich nur kurz die Methode losGehts() beim Web Service aufrufen und dann beenden. Das heißt, auf Seiten des Web Service müssen ja Threads zum Einsatz kommen. Meine Frage ist nun, nimmt man in dem Bereich die "klassische" Variante "...extends Thread ... public void run() ..." oder gibt es Alternativen?

Beste Grüße
Scheuch


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2008)

Wenn es um asynchrone Verarbeitung geht, JMS. Finger weg von Threads auf einem Application Server.
Der Server soll das Threadhandling übernehmen (je nach Server unterschiedlich implementiert), da 
braucht man ihm nicht noch Sand ins Getriebe zu streuen.


----------



## Scheuch (8. Feb 2008)

Danke, dann werde ich mir mal JMS anschauen.


----------

